# Prairie 360 lights blinking after new battery indtall



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Just put a new battery in my new (to me) 2005 prairie 360 and upon hooking the battery up the belt light and the 4x4 light both seem to be blinking like crazy. The quad was missing the battery so this is the first time it's had any juice since I've owned so don't know if anything was blinking before. When I flipped the switch to 4x4 nothing happened no noises. Will this only go in 4x4 if it's started? Also the KEBC (I think that's it) makes noise for a long Time even if I shut it off or take the key out is this normal? I need to finish the carb rebuild then I'll take it for a spin to see if it's in limp mode or the 4x4 works but that could be awhile.


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

ok the kebc on my 2006 bf 750 is a little long. i can shut all power off and key out and its still doing its thing. so i wouldnt sweat that unless its going on really long after shut down and key out. there is a reset procedure for the belt light its easy. let me check something out and i'll get back to you on that. the 4x4 wont go into 4x4 until driving it. im assuming its a push button 2wd/4wd button. if it has a speedo on it you have to be doing like 5mph or a little higher to get it to engage. its a safety feature so you dont pop it into 4x4 at higher speeds. the front diff has gears that need to mesh together thats why the 5mph or higher. what is the intervile between the flashing 4x4, .5 second, 1 second? there are different cures for how fast the light blinks. is this the bike with the gas in oil? let me know how fast time wise the 4x4 light flashe and i will do some homework on it to help you


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

​here is your belt reset procedure. this is the same on my bf750. just let me know about interviles on flashing 4x4 light


Prairie 650 - belt light reset procedure 

This document applies to 2003 P650. The 360 belt reset is similar to this. The 2002 650 does not have a belt light, and never needs this procedure. However all these machines can have their belt trip switch flipped by a bad belt. A flashing belt light will affect the engine and make it run poorly. The engine will not work properly until the switch and/or light is reset. Disconnecting the battery does not fix it either. The belt warning light may be lit due to a loose belt that has tripped the switch. However, the belt light is programmed to come on automatically for new machines at about 100 hours to force customers back to the dealership to inspect the belt. The flashing belt warning light may not go away after flipping the belt failure switch back to "On" (a bad belt flips it to the "off position"). The following procedure resets the belt light. Note: there have been rumors that the ON/OFF label on the belt trip switch has been mislabeled on a couple of machines. You may want to double check your switch is flipped toward the rear of the ATV (bad belt flips switch forward). The switch is inside the CVT cover. Do not turn the ignition on with the cover removed, bad stuff happens. A poorly connected battery can cause the light to continue to come on even if the switch doesn't flip. A bad ignition switch might also be a cuplrit. Always inspect the drive belt before resetting the belt warning light. 2003 650 Belt light reset procedure. 

1. Turn the ignition switch OFF. 

2. Disconnect the belt failure switch at the 2-pin connector above the CVT cover. (Note: Just follow the wires coming from the rectangular black box on the CVT Cover to locate this connector.) 

3. Disconnect both sets of 5 pin connectors located above the CVT cover. Note: These connectors are located just beneath the shift handle on the right side of the 650; one is black and one is grey. 

4. Connect these 5 pin connectors to their opposite pairs (grey to black and black to grey). 

5. Turn the ignition switch ON. 

6. Observe the belt-warning lamp. It should be flashing at a 0.4 second interval for a few seconds then start to flash slower. Let the lamp flash for at least seven seconds. 

7. After seven seconds or more, turn the ignition switch off. 

8. Reconnect 5 pin connectors to their proper location (black to black, grey to grey). 

9. Connect the belt failure switch 2-pin connector (wires from CVT cover). 

10. Turn the ignition switch on to confirm that the belt warning light is not flashing. 

Retry this procedure if needed. As far as I have heard it always works if the belt switch isn't tripped and there are no electrical problems. The Vforce procedure is basically the same except the connectors are under the seat and there is no belt trip switch.


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Yea this is the one with the oil in the gas, pretty sure I got that taken care of. I already knew about the belt light reset and will try that tomorrow. I will also see how long the 4x4 light flashes.


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

ok if you let me know on 4x4 light i would be glad to help. good luck bro.


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I got the belt light reset fixed, I think it was tripped at 100 hours and he just figured something was really wrong with it and parked it. As for the 4 x 4 light it just kinda went off on it's own. However the KEBC makes a lot of noise when I shut the key off, I'd say for at least 60 seconds or so is this normal? And could the KEBC stick? Putting around the driveway and everything was fine, shut off, 5 minutes later hop back on and it feels really slow in forward and reverse, pulled into the garage and notices alittle smoke and smelled burning belt. Any ideas?


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

It is normal my '09 360 that I bought in February has always made that noise for a minute while it does whatever it is it does.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its resetting its position. it's normal for it to do that upon key off.


----------

